# Initial setup for Avicularia Versicolor



## Killceratops (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello friends. So as I posted in my intro, I'm dead set on acquiring a Versi at some point in the near future, but before i do, I need to make sure that I have an ideal living quarters for him/her so that when I do set out to buy one, the transition can be as stress free as possible.

So, here are my questions:
1. What is an optimal setup up for a young adult of this particular species as far as equipment and terrarium placement are concerned? 
2. What are the most reliable/cost efficient product brand names and suppliers I should be looking at as a beginner?
3. Though I have and will continue to research the internet for general information, the best advice comes from experience. That being said, is there anything that a fellow T enthusiast can tell me from their own personally experiences that might not be in the traditional guides and caresheets that they think I should know as a beginner? 
4. When I am comfortably set up and I do set out to acquire my (hopefully) Versi, where is the best place to look? Dealers? Breeders? Who are some popular and reliable names? I live in NY and I realize that the weather is a factor in shipping so I may set out to reserve one now but I don't expect to receive one until spring. This will give me time to shop around.

Let me again point out that I have been researching proper care and other general information about Ts and as much as I would love to just impulsively buy any T from any dealer ASAP just to have one, I will not. I want to make sure that everything is in order before I bring my little guy home. 

Please help. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry no one has responded to your questions yet!

_Avicularia_ have a reputation for needing special setups and conditions, but they really do not.  A simply arboreal enclosure with plants and cork to climb on/hide behind/attach web to, along with a shallow water dish (if over 1.5" legspan) is sufficient.  Anything and everything you need to know about properly caring for any tarantula species can be found in _The Tarantula Keeper's Guide_ (TKG) or on the author's website.  I've linked a few pages below, but you should really read the whole thing.

I encourage you to find a local or semi-local hobbyist for your purchase, you will be very pleased with the personalized experience and the quality and health of the animal.  You can always browse the Seller Feedback section here to find out more.

And lastly, forget the caresheets, they are misleading and not at all helpful.

http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Newbie.html
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Caresheets.html
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html 
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Misting.html
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Overview.html

Have fun


----------



## JZC (Jan 12, 2014)

Animals can be shipped now, but in cold weather it is extra important to use an insulated box or phase 22 panels, as well as heat packs. As for versis, no hands on experience (yet!), sorry!


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Killceratops said:


> Hello friends. So as I posted in my intro, I'm dead set on acquiring a Versi at some point in the near future, but before i do, I need to make sure that I have an ideal living quarters for him/her so that when I do set out to buy one, the transition can be as stress free as possible.
> 
> So, here are my questions:
> 1. What is an optimal setup up for a young adult of this particular species as far as equipment and terrarium placement are concerned?
> ...


Not sure how I missed this one.

- A vertically oriented setup is what you will need, be it a plastic container, acrylic, cereal container etc.  A bit of substrate, I use an inch (no particular reason) when they are 3" Diagonal Leg Span or larger, like cocofiber is fine for substrate, a water "dish"- some plastic/glass container for them to drink out of. Dish depends on size of T- search the forum for such info. I put mine on the substrate as opposed to mounting arboreally. It doesn't matter which you do. Avics need VENTILATION more than humidity. For example, all my avics are kept with bone dry substrate, because I typically watered too much and then they died years ago. I keep mine at 70-75F Day, 68-72F night, that's my apt temp, no added heat.and for climbing media, I use good old Cork Bark slabs because it is the most mold resistant wood. You can also decorate with plastic or real plants if you wanted. I'd stick with Plastic if I was you, as this would be your first.

- Search the forums and the net, the 3 that come to my mind at Swift's Inverts, Jamie's Tarantulas, and Ken the Bug Guy. There are other people who breed and sell privately on the forum, and other dealers too

- Don't read care sheets, or at the very least consider the SOURCE of the caresheet (from a breeder? from Joe Nobody?) Your best bet is to read on the forum for SPECIES SPECIFIC info.

Also young adults are harder to find than spiderlings. Young adults are much more $$$ too.

You'll find A LOT of variety in what people do for husbandry. There are some commonalities across keepers' husbandry on some certain things, but other areas you will get a million different answers to the same question at times. If often comes down to a person's time, money, personal preference (some times based on their observed experiences, and other times based on absolutely no rational reasons or worse scientifically inaccurate information.)

Lastly, above all..SEARCH the forum, almost all of your "first timer" questions can be answered by searching the forum. My entire reply is a perfect example of what can be found by searching :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

